
Company wants a verbal commitment to an offer before revealing salary. Thoughts? - resalisbury
Why would a company do this?  Do any other companies do this?
======
danieltillett
Say yes and then if the salary is too low say this is not what you said yes
to. Then tell them the salary you agreed to accept.

Really any company that is this stupid you probably don't want to work for
unless you are overpaid.

------
altairiumblue
No salary talk means there is no offer. So there is nothing for you to commit
to.

This is a huge red flag - stay away, especially if they insist on this after
you've explained that you want to discuss salary first.

------
DamnYuppie
I had this happen to me once when working with a recruiter. They said the
company wouldn't make me an offer unless I agreed to accept it. I didn't end
up discussing things further with them as it seemed like a juvenile way of
conducting business.

------
icedchai
I wouldn't worry about it this sort of nonsense. Just tell them yes, sure.
Then tell them no, you changed your mind after you thought about it overnight
and need another 30k.

~~~
x220
You shouldn't bargain with people who are willing to screw you over this
blatantly. You don't know if you can trust what they say or their motives.

------
kasey_junk
This is a huge red flag. Say no & tell them you are saying no because they are
not negotiating professionally or in good faith.

------
jklein11
I can't think of a single reason why this would be in the best interest of the
company.

In the best case, the offer is what you were expecting or better. You would
have taken it if they had disclosed it up front too so they aren't any better
off.

In the worst case, it is lower than you would have accepted. In this case, you
could back out of the deal or accept it and start looking for a new job
immediately. Both of these will just waste the company's time and money.

Are you working with an external recruiter by any chance? They do stand to
gain from strong-arming you into accepting an offer. If this is the case I
would try to contact the hiring manager and ask them about this policy.

------
parsnips
Your answer should be a firm no.

------
samfisher83
If you ever read an offer letter they are non binding and most states are at
will so I don't think a verbal commitment means anything. However how are you
suppose to agree to terms of an agreement you don't know.

Also is this company in the US because I don't think any lawyer would approve
of this.

------
x220
They are trying to screw you over.

------
sizzzzlerz
Ask them "Would you agree to a car loan before you learn the terms of the
loan?"

------
jryan49
Why don't you ask them why they do this? It's a very good question.

------
quickthrower2
Tell them you want a verbal offer before you reveal how many hours you are
going to work

------
uberman
Are they asking:

"If we offer you this position and you like our offer, are you going to accept
it?"

If so, that does not seem unreasonable to me.

Perhaps they have been burned by tire kickers in the past who were only
looking for a way to increase their current salary with a competitive offer
with no intention of ever taking the position.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
That's amateurish stuff. Just make the damn offer. Then they respond. Simple.
Folks making this too complicated.

------
foober23
They got the idea from one of those assassin contract killer movies.

------
richardknop
That's a red flag, I suggest staying away from that company.

------
NonEUCitizen
Interview with other companies.

------
zunzun
Chump.

